# diagnosis



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Guys,I have a cerwin vega Exl 400.4 that was no good out of the Box.... basically, I bridged the amp, 4 ohm Mid bass... it went into protection mode almost immediately..

Now it still turns on, it does not got into protection in 4 channel mode but it produces an ungodly signal noise that makes in into the Pxh-900.. and has alike an crazy whine through the whole system... if you take the amp out the noise is 100% gone....

I have taken the cover off and noticed that there is some white soot around the power supply... I am assuming that the power supply is the issue.

Does anyone have any ideas???

ill take pics asap..


----------

